# Home needed for tame pigeon in the Washington, DC area



## mackzully (Dec 1, 2003)

Hello all- 

I have a tame white healthy domestic pigeon that needs a home in the Washington DC area. I just got him from my brother, who's the bird lover, because his dog didn't like the bird. He rescued the pigeon (henceforth referred to as "Zeus") from the NYC streets about a week ago. Zeus appears to be healthy, though a bit thin, but he's eating and drinking well. He's missing feathers on his head and somebody did a very poor job clipping his wings before they abandoned him (what a mean thing to do!). 

As much as I'd like to personally see him back to full strength I don't have the time nor the expertise and I love to see him go to a good home where he'll get the attention he needs. He'll sit on my shoulder calmly, but likes to peck at my hand when I am changing his food and water, perhaps he just needs some TLC. Zeus is also still a bit dirty from his stay on the streets, I haven't had a chance to bath him real well, he's big enough to be handful without some else to help me wash him.

I have two smallish cages for him, food and gravel. Please contact me directly at zmully-pigeon AT smartbrief.com. I am located on Capitol Hill, and would be more than happy to deliver him within in a reasonable distance of the city.

For a picture of him: http://www.borkbork.net/pics/pigeon/IMG_1623.JPG 

Thanks!
Zack


----------



## mackzully (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks very much to Frank Wallace who came and picked up Zeus this weekend!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for the update, we are glad Zues has a new home. I love a happy ending. Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for letting us know that things worked out for Zeus.

Terry Whatley


----------

